# Coyote Hunting in summertime? Need some tips, new to it all!



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, my bro and I went all out, got a FoxPro caller and decoy. Now I know you don't need all that fancy sh_t but we bought it. That thing sounds so good and so realistic. I bought it at 9am this morning and went out to the farm, inserted the batteries and was just horsing around with a young buck fawn call and it wasn't 1 minute and we had a Doe on the dead run come to our area!! I must say I was impressed. 2 more times we turned that same call on and had a doe going frantic each time within 5 minutes.









We tried some cottontail distress, baby cotton tail, some female yote barks, howls, etc but couldn't pulll any coyote into our decoy.

What works this time of the year? I know were around coyote because at night sometimes they are going nuts! 

Will they come to a decoy like a rabbit or **** decoy during the day. 

Can you call too much? If so, how much is too much?

Oh I have so many questions but mainly where to start...

Thanks in advance!
Bill


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Get ahold of Mr. Slippery and he will answer all of your questions. ............Have fun and good luck. I'm still out for my first one as well....................Rich


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

yea u can overcall.....a few people ive went out with do it and ive had to tell them every time to setttlllee ddoowwwnnn!! lol.....ive never had any luck with decoys...of course ive only used them a handful of times....but nothing really crazy.....the coyote come in fast usually anyways in search of the target on the ground so thats usually when you'll get your shot anyway....ive been using a howl too locate them and then a fawn to bring them in....hats nw ohio could be different near you...?? goodluck!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Seems like a fawn distress works well in May and June. Usually ease up on it in July and hit the rabbit and prey sounds harder to get the young dumb dogs to come runnin. I use mouth calls mostly ( Johnny Stewart PC3 is my fave, Circe Second, regulator from Primos third.) and often get busted trying to let loose the call and get my hand to the gun. sure is fun though. Just got a Quiver Critter this spring so hope to try it soon.

Huntinbull


----------

